# new train, sorta



## Tlauden (Sep 16, 2010)

well i went out and bought some of my first items  lets just say wow, it is very easy to go into the hobby shop and spend WAY more than i planned. bought track, loco, and some rolling stock. also tried out diffrent DCC systems on the N layout the shop has. when it comes time to buy one i think im going with the digitrax. it seemed very user friendly. so far everything is going smoothly. im still trying diffrent ways to lay road bed due to the fact im trying to make my own outta a roll of cork. 

heres a picture of the train (if you wanna call it that lol). its not too impressive but great things take time lol oh, and the pink hopper is my girlfriends, she wanted it since i drug her along on the hour trip to the hobby shop 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/3/2/1/3/1001002148.jpg

Here is the loco i got, DCC ready and it seems to run great, although it slows in the corners but i think thats due to the fact im using a turn with a 9.75" radius 

http://www.dccinstalled.com/InterMountain_69424_N_Scale_EMD_SD40T_2_UP_p/imrc-69424.htm


any thoughts are welcome. i know its nothing compared to other model RR's but its a work in progress


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tlauden, I beg to differ with you. When my son was born, he was a small version and arrived alone with no special accessories---but it was the best day of my life. Getting your first locomotive and cars is like that: it may seem insignificant to others, but it's your first and you have a right to be proud of it. Way to go!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tlauden,

Congratulations! Reck's right ... first train / loco is always a charm ... and a moment to remember. You'll have a blast watching them grow!

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Tlauden (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks guys, i wanted to put a small yard on the layout also, due to a surprising amount of extra room on my 2x4 peice of plywood.lol ill take/post some better pics of the whole layout later. but i can already tell ill have to expand soon, i got too many plans running through my head  i think im going to hold off on the suspended layout for now and just steal the corner of the basement :laugh:


----------

